

100 Technical Things Non-Technical People Can Learn to Make Their Lives Easier - xvirk
http://www.hanselman.com/blog/100TechnicalThingsNonTechnicalPeopleCanLearnToMakeTheirLivesEasier.aspx

======
elinchrome
Funny that he lists having an MBA as an argument in favour of intelligence.
That's not my experience.

